# C&CC Kilnsea Spurn head/point CS



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

Anyone been to this sit with a large motorhome?

I have looked at the site on google maps / streetmap.

Turning and gates look a bit tight, especially in the dark.

But I see caravans in there so............!!!!

TM


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

have you tried phoning and asking the owner about access for your size. :wink: :wink: 

cabby


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: C&CC Kilnsea Spurn head/point CL*



teemyob said:


> Hello,
> 
> Anyone been to this sit with a large motorhome?
> 
> ...


 We have been to this site many,many times. Very friendly owner.Tell the owner your length when you book. he will inform you if ok to stay. His pitches are gravel but only about 5mtrs in length. We overlap about 1 1/2 mtrs but has never been a problem. very area to visit in the summer, can be a bit exposed to wind & rain this time of the year.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Replies*

Thanks for the replies.

Yes cabby, I phoned the very helpful owners, Mrs. Heywood and she said our length is fine, offered me a specific pitch.

But then, the owner does run a Business. The gates look narrow and overgrown on google streetmap.

If you have a 10 ton RV you are welcome to overnight on my drive. you might scratch the sides and on the process demolish my neighbours rockery, wall and bushes!. But do I give a monkeys?

Anyone tried the nearby pubs?

TM


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

We went there 2 years ago and we had no problem accessing the site. Our MH is only 7.2 m long though. The road to the site is not narrow and I don't remember the gateway being a problem.
The hardstandings are only about 5mtrs long and we just managed to fit all four wheels on.
We didn't eat at the pub but it has a very good reputation and apparently it is necessary to book at weekends.
I hope that helps.
Lesley


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Narrow*

Thanks,

This looks narrow to me

We are 8.4m or around 9.4m with bikes on.

Entrance


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Narrow*



teemyob said:


> Thanks,
> 
> This looks narrow to me
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree it does, but I don't remember it being a problem, so maybe it's wider than it looks. We definitely didn't do any damage to MH or gate post on the way in or out but your MH is considerably larger than ours. I couldn't say whether it's a yes or no I'm afraid. 
I think the size of the pitches could be a problem for an 8m+ mh.
Lesley


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Narrow*



patnles said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks,
> ...


Many thanks for your help Lesley.

I did tell them we were 27feetsih when I enquired. Just checked and we are 27 1/2 foot!

TM


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We stayed on a site in Kilnsea but not that gate way so must be another, he loved having RV's on his site and was very proud of the fact he had 3 of them on in one go. The smaller vans parked at the front of the property and the RV's went around the back on hard standing.

I will have a look and see if I can find more details, I did think I had put it on maps but will check.

Mandy

Found the site, it is on Hull Rd, Easington. 
Don't know if this will work but if it does it is the one in the middle with buildings on both sides, you can see either caravans or mh's on pitches and clearly see the hardstanding at the back of a barn. 
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...53.651735,0.107921&spn=0.001787,0.006539&z=18

Wow it worked, for those who don't know (probably not many) just click on link at top right of map then copy and paste link onto here. Very handy.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Gates*

Hello,

Well I reversed in at night in the dark and managed to squeeze on the hardstanding.

We are around 27 ½ Feet or around 8.5 M

Just managed to get on without blocking the entrance.

If we had bike rack on back, may have struggled.

TM

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi teemyob,

We will be down that way shortly. How far is it from the beach and is it a good beach to run the dogs on.

Thanks.


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Gates*



teemyob said:


> Hello,
> 
> Well I reversed in at night in the dark and managed to squeeze on the hardstanding.
> 
> ...


Pleased to hear you managed it ok, and in the dark too. 8)
Shame you had to remove the bike rack as bikes would be quite useful around the area. 
Lesley


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Beach*



747 said:


> Hi teemyob,
> 
> We will be down that way shortly. How far is it from the beach and is it a good beach to run the dogs on.
> 
> Thanks.


The beach is a few minutes walk but is on the Spurn. Dogs are Strictly forbidden there, ALL YEAR.

Not sure where you could run the Dogs?

TM


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

747 said:


> Hi teemyob,
> 
> We will be down that way shortly. How far is it from the beach and is it a good beach to run the dogs on.
> 
> Thanks.


 We ha ve been to this CL many,many,many times. The owners are a very nice friendy couple & very helpfull. As far as the dog walking is concerned you simply turn left out of the site on to the road , walk 50 yds up the road towards the pub. Right opposite the pub is the foreshore with a beach go onto the beach and turn right the you can walk along the foreshore for about 15 miles towards hull. The best beach is indeed on the spurn itself where dogs are banned, but the beach there is the best beach I have ever seen anywhere in europe . The pub serves great food but it does get very busy, with the window seats going very quickly. You need to be sat down by 6pm on fridays or 5pm on saturdays. The village of Kilnsea only has about 30 houses but the area is very busy with day trippers. The area is also patrolled 24/7 by police in 4x4 cars guarding the easington gas terminal about 2 miles away. The spurn is well worth a visit by car/bike/walking or by a bus THE SPURN RANGER an hourly service. From the pub you get a view over to Immingham & Cleethorpes. The whole area is well worth a visit. Nearby is a WW2 listening dome( Early form of radar) also a concrete bunker. About 4 miles away is Fort Paull well worth a visit. This CL is a CC&C CL but next to the pub is Caravan Club CL

Hope you enjoy, any other info required please PM me


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Police*



lucy2 said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi teemyob,
> ...


Hello Lucy2,

We saw the Police

But no bus in around 4 hours of walking along the Spurn!

TM


----------

